# DEVOTIONS CC 18TH ANNUAL PICNIC



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

It's time again. This will be number 18! Hope to see everyone out there Sunday June 24, the Sunday after Father's Day:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BIG UPS TO DEVOTIONS CC FOR 18 YEARS FROM ROYAL IMAGE CC :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

plumjuc said:


> BIG UPS TO DEVOTIONS CC FOR 18 YEARS FROM ROYAL IMAGE CC :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR PELONE (Feb 24, 2012)

TO THE TOP DEVOTIONS FAMILIA THANK YOU FOR GIVING ME THE CHANCE TO BE PART OF THE FAMILIA


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

WELCOME TO THE FAM ,THATS RIGHT WE AT IT AGAIN!!!! 18 YRS STRONG :thumbsup:


50


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

TO THE TOP!!

WHAT'S UP TO ALL MY DEVOTIONS MEMBERS!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

MR PELONE said:


> LOVING MY DEVOTIONS FAMILIA THANK YOU FOR GIVING ME THE CHANCE TO BE PART OF THE FAMILIA


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

PURO PA' RRIBA COMPA!!!!!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS FAMILY 18 YEARS STRONG


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

great times !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT for devotions CC


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT for Devotions C.C. from Devotion Car & Truck Club - Sacramento


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

RAYSMONTE said:


> TTT for Devotions C.C. from Devotion Car & Truck Club - Sacramento


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

Bump


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

Roll call who is bringing some Hoppers


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## sitmdwn (Jul 5, 2010)

It's gonna be fun as always ttt to all my fellow devotions cc member lets do big like we always do I can't wait


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

sitmdwn said:


> It's gonna be fun as always ttt to all my fellow devotions cc member lets do big like we always do I can't wait


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

cant wait this is a must attend event bring the family guaranteed to be off the hook well worth it every year


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:run: ROYAL IMAGE BUMP STOPPING BUY SAY WSUP


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT!!!WHATS UP TO ALL THE DEVOTIONS FAM...


----------



## MR PELONE (Feb 24, 2012)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## MR PELONE (Feb 24, 2012)

ITS A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN CALIFAS. WAITING FOR MY FIRST DEVOTIONS CC PINIC AS A MEMBER FROM A WELL KNOWN FAMILIA


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

plumjuc said:


> :run: ROYAL IMAGE BUMP STOPPING BUY SAY WSUP


:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

sicksurside said:


> TTT!!!WHATS UP TO ALL THE DEVOTIONS FAM...


WASSUP HOMIE! :wave: U guys going this year?


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Iela meeting tonight at the bakers of main and the 60 hope to cee u there homies 7 pm


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for your 18 annual


----------



## ELCOWBOY18 (Mar 8, 2010)

TTT FOR MY DEVOTIONS FAMILY....FROM BIG CHUCKS DEVOTIONS HARBOR AREA CANT WAIT FOR MY FIRST PICNIC AS A NEW MEMBER....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt devotion car club


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt devotion car club


:thumbsup:


----------



## sitmdwn (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome bro the fam big chuck my name is Mario from the las Vegas chapter this picnic is about to be the shit like it is every year can't wait to the top for all DEVOTIONS CAR CLUB CHAPTERS


----------



## ELCOWBOY18 (Mar 8, 2010)

GRACIAS HOMEBOY LETS RIDE TO THE WHEELS FALL OFF...DEVOTIONS CC


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump to the top!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

*​TO THE TOP*


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump from work


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## ELCOWBOY18 (Mar 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE BUMP :h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~T


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)

Who's Ready To Register To Donate Bone Marrow & come see liljayce, Jimmy Sincerely Duran, Hank Castro & See Boo Brown Perform *Trucha* at my show june 30th & just have some fun... Angel Baby,High Roller Raider & some of the raider nation & alot more supports will be out there


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BUMP!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

TTT FOR THE "D"


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump to the top !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## ELCOWBOY18 (Mar 8, 2010)

TTMTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Bump


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top its almost that time again


----------



## ELCOWBOY18 (Mar 8, 2010)

PICNIC ALMOST HERE.....YEAHHH BUDDY....


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

WHAT TIME DOES THE PICNIC START THERE IS NO TIME ON YOUR FLYER THANKS


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

TO THE TOP! from the one and only KNIGHT RIDER :h5:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

mrkmac98 said:


> TO THE TOP! from the one and only KNIGHT RIDER :h5:



:thumbsup:We'll see you there....


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

The park opens at 9:00am. We'll b e there:thumbsup:


JERRI said:


> WHAT TIME DOES THE PICNIC START THERE IS NO TIME ON YOUR FLYER THANKS


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

thank you for a great show we had a blast..


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bad ass park kids love this park the water park is the shit


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

Sporty67 said:


> Bad ass park kids love this park the water park is the shit


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

8 days left til the picnic cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies can't wait to take my family to this event enjoy the lowlows and enjoy watching kids enjoy themselves at the same time ttt


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

6 days left !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

loading up tonight and leaving Vegas in the morning....see all the homies sunday and some of the homies saturday


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE...HAD A BLAST LAST YEAR..


----------



## ELCOWBOY18 (Mar 8, 2010)

TTT FOR MY DEVOTIONS FAMILY.....


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

morning bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

see u all tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

rapmaster_90201 said:


> see u all tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT One last time! Hope to see you all at the park tomorrow!:boink:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT
On the way there


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

ttt i know its crackin


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BIG SMOKES REPING HATER HUNTAZ CC HAD A BLAST AT THE PICNIC.... HUNG OUT WITH MY BOY HECTOR FROM "ONTARIO CLASSICS" AND HIS CLUB MEMBERS, ALL I CAN SAY IS THE PEOPLE FROM ONTARIO CLASSICS ARE GREAT PEOPLE THANKS FOR EVERYTHING..AND I CANT FORGET MY DOGG ALBERT FROM "IMPERIALS CC" THE 62 IS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

DevotionS Picnic Will post more pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## ELCOWBOY18 (Mar 8, 2010)

TTMFT FOR MY DEVOTIONS FAM HAD A BLAST OUT THERE THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP GRACIAS .......


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

_piks! _


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

LOWDOWN62 said:


> _piks! _


_*X95*_


----------



## SLW N LW (May 16, 2012)

Smokes999 said:


> BIG SMOKES REPING HATER HUNTAZ CC HAD A BLAST AT THE PICNIC.... HUNG OUT WITH MY BOY HECTOR FROM "ONTARIO CLASSICS" AND HIS CLUB MEMBERS, ALL I CAN SAY IS THE PEOPLE FROM ONTARIO CLASSICS ARE GREAT PEOPLE THANKS FOR EVERYTHING..AND I CANT FORGET MY DOGG ALBERT FROM "IMPERIALS CC" THE 62 IS OFF THE HOOK


Big :thumbsup:for Ontario Classics!:thumbsup: Firme vatos.... you to Albert, 62 is off the hook.


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

great show had a blast


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Great Time! Thanks Devotions


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Great Time! Thanks Devotions


X81 !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

Had a good time out there thanks to Devotions cc :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


> [/QUOmineTE]


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks to all the Clubs and solo riders that came down to our 18th picnic. We all had a great time! Hope to see all of you guys again for our 19th!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice pics!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

The picnic was cracking thanks DEVOTIONS


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

MAN OH MAN, DEVOTIONS picnic was OFF THE HOOK 4 REAL. LOWRIDER PARADISE!!!!. KNIGHT RIDER had a GREAT TYME







Knight rider with a few fanz


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## ELCOWBOY18 (Mar 8, 2010)

*A LITTLE SOMETHING FROM THE PICNIC...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y3jQ4cRbho&feature=em-share_video_user


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice pics OG-CRENSHAW


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

909 MAJESTICS said:


> Nice pics OG-CRENSHAW


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

Here A Video Of The Picnic!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

NICE VIDEO ...


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

ALTERED ONES said:


> NICE VIDEO ...


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

that was a great picnic !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great start to summer :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

mrkmac98 said:


> Great start to summer :thumbsup:



Oficially the first picnic of the summer!:thumbsup:


----------

